# i saw the most beautiful boy the other day



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

he was a VT, his body was blue, and his fins were red and green.
I wanted him soooo bad... but i couldnt


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds beautiful!! I'm sorry you couldn't get him!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't look at the betta selection anymore because I am maxed out.lol I try to fight the temptation but it never works.


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

my boyfriend thinks im crazy.
I told him when we get our own place. I want a separate bedroom... for fish,

I want to breed bettas in the future... hes all "you'd keep more than you'd sell"

... so?


----------



## Gravemind123 (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't go to pet stores, if I saw the bettas I'd be too sad and want to take them home, I have to avoid walking past the fish at any store.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha yeah my boyfriend thinks I'm crazy too. I got another one a couple days ago and we actually got into a fight about it.  But after he realized he was being a jerk, he knows that I love them. Men can be SO stupid sometimes.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I almost bought a Hm the other day, grey body with PERFECT butterfly, 50/50, to white.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2010)

Yep - poor insecure fellows. My hubby just found out what I meant when I said I was "getting back into my fish". we now have 8 tanks set up, with 2 pending & 2 baby tanks with fry. I haven't even started on the bettas! So far he's still "into" it, but admits he doesn't understand the "fish fever".
I had a floor to ceiling corner shelf that I made in my "fish apartment" the last time I was set up & selling to stores - just for the bettas. There weren't all the fancies that are out now, but I got some really neat colours. My mom used to play music for them by winding up music boxes and holding it near the tank. They really liked it.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok for one, Sometimes I feel like the only boy on this site XD :roll:, ok and two same, I wish I could buy ALL of the Betta's. Everyone says that those tiny cups are mean but really sometimes the puddles they live in in the wild there is even less water, and 4 of them would be living there, Im not saying that its right but just stating the facts


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Jakr959 said:


> Ok for one, Sometimes I feel like the only boy on this site XD :roll:, ok and two same, I wish I could buy ALL of the Betta's. Everyone says that those tiny cups are mean but really sometimes the puddles they live in in the wild there is even less water, and 4 of them would be living there, Im not saying that its right but just stating the facts


My grandpa used to see them all the time when he was overseas, but they weren't in puddles like we think. Not tiny mudpuddles in the road, but small ponds about a foot deep to 8-9 feet long. Their ancestors are hardy fish that can literally travel on land up to 10 feet to get to the next puddle, but we have bred them for ornamental purposes and they couldn't stand a chance in a tiny puddle now days with their genetics.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, wow thos tiny cups are mean! Thanks Phoxly for telling me true facts!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

VT's are very pretty! They arent given that much credit when it comes to beauty.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> VT's are very pretty! They arent given that much credit when it comes to beauty.


I agree. I was on a website about Bettas recently, and the said VT were no longer a "desirable" strain. I was thinking, screw that, VT are my favorite! Who cares if their fins are asymmetrical? Oh, and the also said blue iridescence in Red VT was a "flaw". I think it makes them ten times prettier. /rant.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> I agree. I was on a website about Bettas recently, and the said VT were no longer a "desirable" strain. I was thinking, screw that, VT are my favorite! Who cares if their fins are asymmetrical? Oh, and the also said blue iridescence in Red VT was a "flaw". I think it makes them ten times prettier. /rant.


I agree! VT's should be back in the IBC just because they have too many "flaws" doesnt mean you should just kick them out. I think that since there are so many very well experienced breeders, someone should try to perfect them and get them back into the IBC and prove them wrong.


----------



## WolfLinket (Nov 15, 2010)

Jakr959 said:


> Ok for one, Sometimes I feel like the only boy on this site XD :roll:, ok and two same, I wish I could buy ALL of the Betta's. Everyone says that those tiny cups are mean but really sometimes the puddles they live in in the wild there is even less water, and 4 of them would be living there, Im not saying that its right but just stating the facts


Its fine to be one of the few boys on the site. It doesn't really matter about the gender as long as we all have something in common. '

PS- Its coming from a girl.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> I think that since there are so many very well experienced breeders, someone should try to perfect them and get them back into the IBC and prove them wrong.


Ditto on the agree-ing. I never had a veil tail but I really want one I think it should be included as a actual breed because they are just "classic" and I bet someone could breed a better veil tail maybe mixing it with a double and having two very long flowing fins.... *dreaming*


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Actually, they already have double-tail veiltails. Look it up, and you should find one. They are pretty cool, but still not my favorite.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Actually, they already have double-tail veiltails. Look it up, and you should find one. They are pretty cool, but still not my favorite.


This is the DT VT right?:


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

@ bettalover2033 - yes that is the double tail / veil tail

Reminds me of my little diva fish..Tex, he has a turquoise body and his fins are red with streaks of turquoise or green in them. He would be very beautiful at my grandma's for x-mas, I think of bringing him sometimes..but I know I can't.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DTs are very pretty


----------

